# Best Thumb Trigger Release



## tkeatuofl (Feb 11, 2012)

I am planning on making the plunge and dropping the money on a new thumb trigger release. I am wondering what is the best company making them (Carter, Stan, Hot Shot, etc.), and also what models I should be looking at?

I am 6' 4" and have pretty big hands so i'm thinking I will need a 4 finger or a big 3 finger.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Truball Absolute 360


----------



## tkeatuofl (Feb 11, 2012)

I am wanting to stick to a Carter style. I don't like the caliper jaws of the Tru-Ball releases. Thanks for the comment though.


----------



## eli (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm a bonafide release "junkie" and just came thru them all back to a Carter. Very crisp release/No misfires. Scores much better again. Good selection out right now. Buy brand new. Some have videos on you-tube, watch them and decide. Good Luck.


----------



## hulandshark (Dec 21, 2011)

I shoot a Carter sensation. I like the shape aswell as the fact that it will hit the same place as an evolution so if you get punchy you can pull out your evolution and it will hit the same spot. the other thing i like about the sensation is that it has lots of differant peg placements or even sizes if you wish. I like all the differant springs you can put in to change the pressure needed to shoot.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The absolute 360 is not a caliper, it is a hook style. I have not shot one yet but I held one at the last asa in texas and all you have to do is leave your drivers license and they let you take the release for as long as you like and shoot it at the practice range.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I went from a st 350 to a stan shootoff and glad i did. The trigger on the shootoff IMO is much nicer. deicde if you want a 3 or 4 finger and if you have big hands I would ge tteh large, I have a medium and it just fits my fingers. the release is a great one though.

sound slike hotshots trigger is almost idenical to the stans, so you could probably save some cash and buy one of those or get a used shootoff on here

carter target 3 is a awsome release as well


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

stan shootoff in large 3 finger
carter just b cuz
carter insatible 3 finger


----------



## nurface (Feb 14, 2011)

Hot Shot Tempest 4 Finger


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

stan


----------



## buckhunter48 (Jul 9, 2007)

stan shootoff or stan SX2


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Stan,no question


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Stan shootoff as well. Love that release!!!


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

Large Stan Shootoff. Very nice release, love mine!


----------



## trey carter (May 10, 2011)

stan


----------



## JJSREEZEN (Feb 20, 2012)

Large 3 finger Stan shoot-off


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Stan Shootoff





All others


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

i have some carters and a stan shootoff, i will shoot a carter before i think about shooting the shootoff, just not to fond of the stan sx2 and shootoff... pick out a carter that fits your hand and style of shooting and you should be happy. i shoot a carter solution 3 the most, fixing to get a fits me in augusta to try out, also had the just cuz and just cuz +.....


----------



## MrBobo (Sep 28, 2009)

Stan


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Carter Just B Cuz (using right now)
Carter Target 3 +


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

buckhunter48 said:


> stan shootoff or stan SX2


This 100%


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

> i shoot a carter solution 3 the most


If you have to replace this release, which would it be?

I have two Solution 3s ... one however, when set on "thumb mode" sometimes fires prematurely while I am drawing and I am thinking of replacing it with something else as, five lost/broken arrows later, I don't trust it anymore.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Not sure about the best.......

Carter Target 3+ is a good one


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

Koorsboom said:


> If you have to replace this release, which would it be?
> 
> I have two Solution 3s ... one however, when set on "thumb mode" sometimes fires prematurely while I am drawing and I am thinking of replacing it with something else as, five lost/broken arrows later, I don't trust it anymore.


i like the carters with the enclosed finger hole, if i replaced the solution 3 i would get a just cuz or just cuz+.. if you like the open finger design then look towards the target 3 or 4.. i like the floating head on the solution, thats why i shoot it the most...


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

Kadob62 said:


> Not sure about the best.......
> 
> Carter Target 3+ is a good one


 I like my target 3 the simple 1 is great also.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Another for Stan Shootoff! Best release and yet you can make it as personal as you would like. Cant beat making a release fit to your hand and not the other way around.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

I put a vote in for a TRU Ball Ansolute or the Absolute 360.
Great crisp triggers, great service, quality company.
Nothing wrong with some of the above suggestions too, just what you can get you hands on to try. I would ask at the shop if you can shoot a few to decide.


----------



## 2K6S2K (Nov 14, 2010)

Carter Just B Cuz is the larger of the " cuz " releases. You could get an Insatiable or Target as well.


----------



## JJSREEZEN (Feb 20, 2012)

bishjr said:


> Another for Stan Shootoff! Best release and yet you can make it as personal as you would like. Cant beat making a release fit to your hand and not the other way around.


Thats right bishjr, this is why this release is getting more and more popular


----------



## tkeatuofl (Feb 11, 2012)

I ended up going with the new Carter Plain 1. The 4 finger just felt more comfortable than the Just-B-Cuz or any of the others.


----------



## Rubber Ban Man (Jun 3, 2010)

Carter whisper with a knurled thumb barrell added to the trigger shoe extention. anything from carter, stan or the tru balls with the silver cocking lever on the back. avoid tru balls with out the silver cocking lever


----------



## Black Ice 28 (Jul 10, 2008)

I love my Spott Hogg Saturday Night Special, but I think I would love this new 4 finger Whipper Snapper. http://spot-hogg.com/releases.html


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

My buddy recently got back into archery after 15 years...he was shooting a wrist strap and anticipated almost every shot..simply couldn't hold on the target and getting very discouraged...I day about 2 weeks ago on the target bales I handed him my chappy boss...give him a little heads up and he immediately started holding on the spot and grouping really good. he wasn't anticipating, holding better..laying his thumb on the trigger and pulling through the shot..almost in a half hour he went from punching to aiming and pulling through the shot..his average at 3ds was in 240-250s , since using the Chappy has brought his average up to the 270-280s...just today getting 285 in a ibo qualifier...30 targets in Senior Hunter Class...he bought one of his own and will be giving mine back when it arrives...he won't give it up until then..Now he may have done the same exact thing with any thumb release but this is sorta of a thumb release story in general..personally I have used quite a few thumb releases..carters, spot hoggs,stans, trail boss, but the chappy remains my favorite..


----------



## wood44pse (Aug 3, 2011)

tru ball bossx


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

One release is not enough. You need at least 5


----------



## Hilgy1 (Jul 5, 2011)

I shot a TruBall Absolute 360 all winter and won 2 indoor leagues, a real nice release....but it was my sons....I just bought a Boss X from TruBall and love it too. If you are just starting with one I would recommend the Boss X. With the caliper setup vice the hook the transition might be easier. Good Luck, they are both great easy to use releases.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Stan shootoff


----------

